# Cable operator lockout help



## thehouse22 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I have a query, my cable operator gave me a smart box tivo, but it is blocked with several functions, I have already been able to locate the developer pin, however the TV channels only work if I am connected to the internet of my operator , with other operators it is not possible to see the channels, is there a way to remove this blockage.

Thx.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

thehouse22 said:


> Hello, I have a query, my cable operator gave me a smart box tivo, but it is blocked with several functions, I have already been able to locate the developer pin, however the TV channels only work if I am connected to the internet of my operator , with other operators it is not possible to see the channels, is there a way to remove this blockage.
> 
> Thx.


Wrong group for this question.


----------



## thehouse22 (9 mo ago)

TV2 said:


> Wrong group for this question.


THANK YOU FRIEND COULD YOU GUIDE ME IN WHICH GROUP I CAN MAKE THE CONSULTATION


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

It may not even be the device but rather the app or perhaps the issue could be external to the entire device if the cdn server whitelists only the provider's IP address range.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

thehouse22 said:


> THANK YOU FRIEND COULD YOU GUIDE ME IN WHICH GROUP I CAN MAKE THE CONSULTATION


So, I may have mis-understood. If "a smart box tivo" is the TivoStream4K then you're in the right place. But As Swifty points out, it could be a network controlled issue of some sort. Unfortunately, this is typically something that you won't be able to work around with device configurations.


----------



## thehouse22 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the collaboration, I'm going to try a proxy, what I don't know is if tivo will detect it.


----------

